# Pics of Scars, Argentine Black and White Tegu



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 24, 2008)

I had him for the past 5 days, still a little flighty. But I think he's doing great so far, I think he should be calming down just fine.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2008)

Well he looks nice, he has some great colors and markings on him.


----------



## devine* (Sep 3, 2008)

he's so cute


----------



## Schnab (Sep 30, 2008)

He looks alot like mine, except mine's a little fatter. He's gonna be nice when he's big.


----------



## jim_m (Sep 30, 2008)

Have to agree, what a cute little guy. :grno 
Makes me wish Bobby's 09' hatchings were here already!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 1, 2008)

jim_m said:


> Have to agree, what a cute little guy. :grno
> Makes me wish Bobby's 09' hatchings were here already!!


Boy, do you have a long time to wait!! I've got Blue Tegu hatchlings coming in less than 4 weeks!


----------



## angelrose (Oct 1, 2008)

how very precious. he does have good markings


----------

